# Love my Cabela's Euro's



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I was coming home from bow hunting tonight. I saw a black spot off from the road in the dark. I stopped and looked but realized that it was small pines. I continued on and my Son in law said "just a second" I stopped, he looked and said ya it's just pines. I handed him my wind river bino's and he said "yep, it's just pines". I handed him my Euro's and said "Can you see better with these"? He was gasping for air as he was saying "Holy Crap! it is two Moose!" I was laughing but have to like the light that those Euro's let in.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love mine to. well worth the money.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree. Pretty dang good glass. I wouldn't have believed they were that much better than the Leupold Gold Rings till I put them side by side in low-light conditions. I was ready to buy the Gold Rings till the Cabela's guy asked me to test the euro's out side by side-- very glad I took his advice on that day.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

One of my buddy's has the goldrings one had the euros I looked through both one evening at timp mountain. I bought the Euros !


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I love mine to. well worth the money.


+1; I got the 12x50's and really love them, the extra wait is nominal with the newer straps and really zoom in there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the 12x50 Euros, and they are the best pair of binos that I have ever owned. I absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I love mine to. well worth the money.
> ...


Mine are the 12x50 to and for the wight is not a problem with the bad land bino pack. they sit right on your chest and stay out of the dusty. O yea my wife has a pair of the Euro's this are the only one she can get one pic out of them and can see better with.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> O yea my wife has a pair of the Euro's this are the only one she can get one pic out of them and can see better with.


Man I wish I had your money!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > O yea my wife has a pair of the Euro's this are the only one she can get one pic out of them and can see better with.
> ...


it called when they are on sell and we get the 150 gift card to go back and spend some more money and called cc . Not rich at all. we planed the money for both pair.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, I am glad for the reports. I was about to take mine back and pay the extra $1000 for the Swarovski EL.

I really couldn't tell much difference over my Leopould Windriver's :? 

I will have to get them side by side at low light.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Wow, I am glad for the reports. I was about to take mine back and pay the extra $1000 for the Swarovski EL.
> 
> I really couldn't tell much difference over my Leopould Windriver's :?
> 
> I will have to get them side by side at low light.


In daylight, I could not tell any difference with the Swaros other than the weight; I am sure in low light there would be a difference, but I don't know about double the difference??


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

My brother borrowed a pair of Swaro EL's for our 10 day archery hunt. We compared them a lot with my nikon monarch atb's and couldn't tell a difference between the two. They both seemed the same to us in extremely low light as well as broad daylight. I really wanted to see that the swaros were better cuz I am kind of a gear junky, but I just could not tell the difference. However, my brothers leica rangefinder is worlds brighter than my nikon 550 rifleman rangefinder. Am I crazy? I really could not tell a difference between the swaros and the nikons. I can't tell a diffence between the nikons and my wifes vortex vipers either. My old Alpen binos are quite a bit dimmer than the others. So, anyone else had a similar experience. All binos tested are 10x42 or 10x43.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

A few mentioned that they have the 12 X 50's..................Me too!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That might be my problem, I have the 10x42's, should I have bought the 12x50's instead?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> My brother borrowed a pair of Swaro EL's for our 10 day archery hunt. *We compared them a lot with my nikon monarch atb's and couldn't tell a difference between the two. *They both seemed the same to us in extremely low light as well as broad daylight. I really wanted to see that the swaros were better cuz I am kind of a gear junky, but I just could not tell the difference. However, my brothers leica rangefinder is worlds brighter than my nikon 550 rifleman rangefinder. Am I crazy? I really could not tell a difference between the swaros and the nikons. I can't tell a diffence between the nikons and my wifes vortex vipers either. My old Alpen binos are quite a bit dimmer than the others. So, anyone else had a similar experience. All binos tested are 10x42 or 10x43.


Please tell me you need corrective lenses or where drunk or stoned at this time. My Nikons monarchs sucked balls compared to my swaros. I couldn't look through my monarch for longer than 5 minutes without my eyeballs feeling like they moved 4 inches toward the back of my skull. I'm sorry but I have to roll my eyes when I hear folks like you and #1deer1eye say stuff like the bolded sentence. I will however agree that the Euro's are comparable to the swaros.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The 12x50's Cabelas Euros are a little bulky. I imagination walking with them would be a little bit of a pain. The only walking I do is in my sleep other than on a threadmill. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The 12x50's Cabelas Euros are a little bulky. I imagination walking with them would be a little bit of a pain. The only walking I do is in my sleep other than on a threadmill. :lol:


+1 except for the walking part. With the harness system I don't think it makes any difference, but I sure like the ability to zoom right in and with such a wide lens you still maintain the large field of view. And considering the extra $100...it is minimal to think that these are something that will last for decades, literally until I lose them or they get stolen, lifetime warranty. Zig Ziglar says you only have to think about price once, but quality is something that you think about forever.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Fixed blade, enlighten me in how I am supposed to tell the difference, since I apparantly have failed. Is it supposed to be better light transmission? edge to edge clarity? ease of focus? image clarity? Do you tell the difference after long periods of glassing? I am not bagging on swaros, I was just suprised that I could not tell the diffence in several sessions of glassing over 10 days. I was expecting them to be much better. I was excited to check out the swaros because I have been contemplating upgrading my optics a lot lately. Don't think I am just a tightwad that thinks "my cheap gear is as good as your expensive gear". I like having quality gear and for example pack around a $600 backpack, because it performs better for me than the many cheaper ones(300 dollar range) I have tried. Like I said, the Leica rangefinder I have tried out is easily identifieable as brighter and crisper than the nikon I currently have. So, does that mean that my eyes and those of my brothers are sometimes lying to me and other time not? Come on man...I don't have any particular brand loyalty for optics. I was just outlining what I was suprised to observe. Maybe I need to check them out again or check out some of the other top brands...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> Fixed blade, enlighten me in how I am supposed to tell the difference, since I apparantly have failed. Is it supposed to be better light transmission? edge to edge clarity? ease of focus? image clarity? You HIV infected, bald, ugly, paint sniffing, SOB..............................


Sorry BPC, but that is way too long for FB to read; he never gets past the third line, so I summarized it above in his terms.
I did AS FB did, I went from Monarchs to the Euros. My monarchs were the 8x40 or 8x32 whatever they are. I think the improvement is noticeable in every aspect that you listed. Most noticeably with the extended periods of viewing. Of course, the larger lens and higher power zoom is another issue/story. If you don't see a difference between the two after an extended period, that is the only test that matters, don't bother with what any DAHB says.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well let me put it this way. After looking through Swaros and going back to my Monarchs it's like looking through the bottom of a beer bottle. I really can't believe you can't tell the difference. I'm not trying to be a dick but it seriously blows me away. After reading my first response I did kind of come off like a jerk sorry for that, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

No worries, I will just have to try them for a longer period and see how they compare. I am hoping to try out some other top end glass as well.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will tell you this. I noticed the biggest difference after I got used to my Swaro 10x50's for a season then went back to the Monarchs because I didn't have the swaros with me. Once you get used to the nice glasses you'll notice a major difference when you go back to the mid end ones.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I will tell you this. I noticed the biggest difference after I got used to my Swaro 10x50's for a season then went back to the Monarchs because I didn't have the swaros with me.


So you had them one season, and they left you the next season? :lol: :lol: Never leave home without your Swaros


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Long story. I was going on a ruff and tough atv trail with lots of dust and stuff, and wasn't hunting. I didn't want to take them with me. I learned my lesson that trip.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Long story. I was going on a ruff and tough atv trail with lots of dust and stuff, and wasn't hunting. I didn't want to take them with me. *I learned my lesson that trip.*


Hillbillies are never to old to learn something new.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Another thing to remember is not all glass work with everyones eyes. For example, I have heard and read tons about the new Vortex Razor binos and all of it has been good. It is extreamly tough to find a review on the Razors that has any negativity towards them at all. I have been to two Sportsman Warehouse stores and a local Joe Pop store trying out the Razors. No matter what I do with the Razors they always apear to be a little darker to me then any good quality glass that I have compared them with. I'm not saying that they are bad glasses, I'm just saying that they don't work for me. I would much rather stick with my Leupold Wind Rivers then buying the Razors. The Euros on the other hand have been an outstanding glass and I sure hope that one of these days I'll have a pair to pack around.

400bull


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

So with all this talk about the Cabela's Euro's, has anyone taken the "big plunge" and thrown down a Meopta spotting scope. I've seriously been considering it, but with the lack of reviews out them out there...i'm a little skeptical on a $1400 purchase.


----------

